# E mail Signatures



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my pet peeves is getting an email from someone that does not have their other contact info in it (fax, phone) not to mention links to websites or sm.
Do some people prefer not to have that?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is this about that email I sent you the other day? :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how do you do your signature RCP? I want my "buttons" under mine like yours.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

old school over here.

and I still use a receipt book/ statements w/copies.....and I count on my fingers..:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> how do you do your signature RCP? I want my "buttons" under mine like yours.


http://www.wisestamp.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> old school over here.
> 
> and I still use a receipt book/ statements w/copies.....and I count on my fingers..:thumbup:


LOL, so you are the one using the carbon paper?!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Is this about that email I sent you the other day? :whistling2:


You never answered me!:001_tongue: You knew what I would say!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> You never answered me!:001_tongue: You knew what I would say!


That is funny, you are right I forgot to tell you thanks for being so helpful. Thanks. :notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris, did Sean ask you that SAME old question AGAIN ???

Don't he know that is no "W" at the end of NO !

sounds better when that line is spoken


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You'd be proud of me Chris




> Gabe Ewing
> Ewing Painting Inc
> Cell 401-285-0696
> Lic #908619
> ...


I don't put my fax number cause faxes SUCK, and can't wait until there obsolete


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy:

I agree about the fax!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Chris, did Sean ask you that SAME old question AGAIN ???
> 
> Don't he know that is no "W" at the end of NO !
> 
> sounds better when that line is spoken


What can I say I find her irresistible. 

I think I need that translated Beam, I mean Bill.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> :notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> I agree about the fax!


I love fax! :jester:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

RCP said:


> http://www.wisestamp.com/


I've been lurking lately and I just saw your link, wow, I just added this to my e-mail account. 

Thanks Chris :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What are these comments about fax?

How about smoke signal?

Do you still ride a horse to work?

You got electric out in the desert? 

For being a "high tech honey" you stymied me.

*Scan it and email it!*


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I hear ya Biker, I don't send faxes, but get them all time, just waiting for every one else to catch up!
I have one builder that has yet to master the digital world, I get plans on fax, scan into computer to read them!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chris, you gotta stop making me grow my favorites folder


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fax number is through myfax so it comes in as an email. Still hate it though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Chris, you gotta stop making me grow my favorites folder


LOL, try this!


----------



## paintpro6809 (Apr 11, 2014)

Repaint Florida is the ultimate professional.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree it should be there. 

On long chain of emails sometimes there ends up being like twenty sigs at the bottom of the chain. I try to cut and paste those out or at the top.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Fax number is through myfax so it comes in as an email. Still hate it though.


I also use MyFax. Best thing I ever did, I can check my faxes through my phone and if have to can send them through the phone.


----------

